
Why it’s taking longer to manufacture chips at 10nm and 7nm - SemiTom
http://semiengineering.com/battling-fab-cycle-times/
======
bradknowles
So, the thing that interests me is this -- if the biggest time-waster is
waiting for the scanner, why not have multiple scanners in that loop, for
enhanced parallel processing?

